# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_1_86SD - P505,P505R,P506 and P506GO added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGQ_1_86SD - P505,P505R,P506 and P506GO added. 
New version - LGQ_1_86SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- added full support for P505,P505R,P506 and P506GO.For direct unlock, IMEI, BT and security
repairing phones must be flashed with special flashes for unlock.

----------

